

The iPhone 5 isn’t the world’s thinnest smartphone, as Apple claims it to be - jhony_d
http://www.pcgerms.com/the-iphone-5-isnt-the-worlds-thinnest-smartphone-as-apple-claims-it-to-be/

======
nicholassmith
No idea whether that article is firmly tongue in cheek or not, but given that
the majority of those phones either have bulges at certain points, or push
outs where the camera is they're all a bit thicker than the spec sheets say.

Bit like a car manufacturer saying "Our car is <X> weight! (with no engine,
transmission, gearbox, fueltank, seats, windows)", it's _true_ , but it's not
correct.

